# Solved: Android Office Suites



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

Does anyone know of an Android based Office Suite that has the ability to print using Google Cloud Print? I tried OfficeSuite Pro, but their tech support says it does not support printing. It seems odd that anyone would put out such a software without the capability of printing.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Looks like it works with Mobile Google Apps.

http://www.google.com/cloudprint/learn/apps.html


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks, but I think you misunderstood my question. I want to find a software that will allow creating and editing documents as well as being able to print using Google Cloud Print.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I didn't misunderstand the question. I just checked the list of apps, and they do not include Google Docs (which I assumed were included). Instead, Google Docs is listed separately, so you can use that.


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks, I just located Google Docs for Android and am trying to determine if it will allow reading, editing and printing of Microsoft Office documents. I am trying to make my tablet a substitute for my net-book so I want that capability. I really appreciate your prompt responses.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you need to edit Microsoft Office documents, you need a laptop with Office installed. Anything else will modify the formatting unless you're only working with plain vanilla Word documents.


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

I just wanted minimal capability to create, edit and print. I will be using my desktop for any big stuff and taking the tablet when we travel.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

I solved my problem with software called QuickOffice Pro that works very well and prints easily to Google Cloud Print. It was on a holiday special for only $14.99.


----------

